# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Riparazioni condominio IVA al 20 o al 10%?

## idroweb

Salve, fino ad ora fatturavo le riparazioni su tubature dei condomini con ritenuta al 4% ed IVA al 20% ma oggi a seguito dell'ultimo lavoro svolto mi è stato riferito da un cliente che il suo  perito assicurativo sostiene che avrei potuto fatturare al 10%, a me non pare e voi che ne dite? 
Altra cosa che secondo la medesima persona dovrei immettere in fattura il costo del materiale e della manodopera, separati. Se non erro però la circolare 11 o 12/E dice che se trattasi di ditta individuale e senza dipendenti, si possa omettere tale menzione. 
Mi potete schiarire le idee? 
Grazie

----------


## michelina

:Wink:   

> Salve, fino ad ora fatturavo le riparazioni su tubature dei condomini con ritenuta al 4% ed IVA al 20% ma oggi a seguito dell'ultimo lavoro svolto mi è stato riferito da un cliente che il suo  perito assicurativo sostiene che avrei potuto fatturare al 10%, a me non pare e voi che ne dite? 
> Altra cosa che secondo la medesima persona dovrei immettere in fattura il costo del materiale e della manodopera, separati. Se non erro però la circolare 11 o 12/E dice che se trattasi di ditta individuale e senza dipendenti, si possa omettere tale menzione. 
> Mi potete schiarire le idee? 
> Grazie

  Mi risulta che anche per il 2008 l'aliquota iva sulla manutenzione ordinaria di immobili sia al 10%.
In merito al costo della manodopera da indicare in fattura, se trattasi di ditta individuale senza, ti confermo che non è obbligatorio indicare il costo della manodopera, piuttosto indica sulla fattura che LA PRESTAZIONE E' STATA SVOLTA ESCLUSIVAMENTE DAL TITOLARE.
Saluti

----------


## idroweb

> Mi risulta che anche per il 2008 l'aliquota iva sulla manutenzione ordinaria di immobili sia al 10%.

  chissà perchè ero convinto che l'aliquota Iva del 10% non si applicava ai condomini ne per le mautenzioni ordinarie che straordinarie, strano anche chi mi tiene la contabilità non mi ha mai fatto notare il contrario! 
Vorrà dire che gli farò uno sconto per l'Iva fatta pagare in più nella volta precedente e però faro firmare come faccio con gli altri clienti, la dichiarazione di Iva agevolata al 10%...(consigliatomi dal CNA). 
Che ne dici? 
Grazie mille

----------


## mario08

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Alla luce di quello che si dice sopra sembra che il nostro amministratore ci abbia fatto buttare un bel po di soldi. 
Mi confermate che tutti gli interventi di manutenzione sono soggetti ad IVA 10% (elettricista, imbianchino, fabbro, giardiniere, pulizie, ecc.). 
Grazie

----------


## serman

> Buongiorno a tutti. 
> Alla luce di quello che si dice sopra sembra che il nostro amministratore ci abbia fatto buttare un bel po di soldi. 
> Mi confermate che tutti gli interventi di manutenzione sono soggetti ad IVA 10% (elettricista, imbianchino, fabbro, giardiniere, pulizie, ecc.). 
> Grazie

  Gli interventi di mano d'opera sono soggetti a IVA 10%
previo eventuale rilascio al fornitore di dichiarazione dell'amministratore del condominio che l'immobile rientra fra quelli contemplati dalla circ.247/E del 29/12/1999.

----------


## mario08

Ho parlato con un amministratore. Secondo lui è applicabile l'iva agevolata su tutto ciò che rientra nelle opere conservative dello stabile (materiali e manodopera) a condizione che lo stabile sia a prevalente uso abitativo. 
Sembra che per tutti i condomini da lui gestiti sia riuscito a far applicare liva 10% praticamente per tutti gli interventi di manutenzione.
Pensate che possa aver ragione?

----------


## serman

Penso proprio di no!

----------


## mario08

Buonsera serman
Ho trovato questo sul sito dell’agenzia delle entrate: Guide fiscali>Ristrutturazioni edilizie: le agevolazioni fiscali - pdf
Maggio 2008  _L’AGEVOLAZIONE PER I LAVORI DI MANUTENZIONE
ORDINARIA E STRAORDINARIA
Per effetto della proroga disposta dalla legge Finanziaria per il
2008, sugli interventi di manutenzione ordinaria e straordinaria per
il recupero del patrimonio edilizio a prevalente destinazione abitativa,
effettuati fino al 31 dicembre 2010, si applica l’aliquota Iva
agevolata del 10 per cento. L’aliquota agevolata &#232; applicabile sia alle prestazioni di lavoro che alla fornitura di materiali
e di beni, purch&#233;, questi ultimi, non costituiscano una parte significativa del valore
complessivo della prestazione. I beni significativi sono stati espressamente individuati dal
decreto 29 dicembre 1999.
Si tratta di:
  ascensori e montacarichi;
  infissi esterni e interni;
  caldaie;
  video citofoni;
  apparecchiature di condizionamento e riciclo dell’aria;
  sanitari e rubinetteria da bagni;
  impianti di sicurezza.
Su tali beni l’aliquota agevolata del 10&#37; si applica solo fino alla concorrenza della differenza
tra il valore complessivo della prestazione e quello dei beni significativi.
Per destinazione abitativa privata si intende riferirsi alle abitazioni adibite a dimora di privati.
Non si pu&#242; applicare l’Iva agevolata al 10 per cento:
  ai materiali o ai beni forniti da un soggetto diverso da quello che esegue i lavori;
  ai materiali o ai beni acquistati direttamente dal committente;
  alle prestazioni professionali, anche se effettuate nell’ambito degli interventi finalizzati al
recupero edilizio;
ESEMPIO:
Costo totale dell’intervento 10.000 euro, di cui:
a) per prestazione lavorativa 4.000 euro;
b) costo dei beni significativi (ad esempio rubinetteria e sanitari) 6.000 euro.
Su questi 6.000 euro di beni significativi, l’Iva al 10% si applica solo su 4.000 euro, cio&#232; sulla differenza tra l’importo
complessivo dell’intervento e quello dei beni significativi (10.000 - 6.000 = 4.000).
Sul valore residuo (2.000 euro) l’Iva si applica nella misura ordinaria del 20%.
18
RISTRUTTURAZIONI EDILIZIE: LE AGEVOLAZIONI FISCALI
  alle prestazioni di servizi resi in esecuzione di subappalti alla ditta esecutrice dei lavori.
In tal caso la ditta subappaltatrice deve fatturare con Iva al 20 per cento alla ditta principale
che, successivamente, fatturer&#224; la prestazione al committente con l’Iva al 10 per
cento, se ricorrono i presupposti per farlo. Per l’applicazione dell’agevolazione dell’Iva al 10 per cento non &#232; necessario alcun adempimento
particolare come, invece, previsto per la fruizione della detrazione Irpef del 36 per
cento. Ad esempio, non si deve inviare alcuna comunicazione al Centro Operativo di
Pescara, n&#233; &#232; richiesto il pagamento mediante bonifico._ 
Sembrerebbe che le piccole riparazione e la manutetenzione in genere possano essere fatturate al 10% (prestazioni di lavoro e  fornitura di materiali), cosa ne pensa?

----------


## Cherie

Mi accodo a questa discussione per non crearne altre. 
Un amico ha ricevuto la fatture dal fabbro per lavori extra-capitolato eseguiti nella casa che lui ha acquistato l'anno passato. Si tratta di pagare la differenza tra persiane normali e persiane con stecche orientabili (che lui ha preferito anche se non erano nel capitolato).
La fattura è datata 31/12/2010 ma gli è stata portata solo ieri.
Quanto dovrebbe essere l'IVA? il 10% o il 20%?
In generale in quali casi si applica il 10 e in quali il 20?
Grazie!!  :Smile:

----------

